# Smoked Venison Tenderloin



## ouachitasmoker

I Smoked me some Deer Tenderloin the other day and it sure turned out good. I marinated it in wine vinegar and zesty Italian dressing. then put a dry rub all over it and wrapped it in bacon. Smoked it for about 3.5 hours. Man it was sure some good eating.

I made a video of it check it out and let me know what you think. http://www.youtube.com/user/OuachitaOutdoorsMan?feature=mhee


----------



## mballi3011

Very nice and informative video. Now I know that it was good to.


----------



## roller

Very nice I know it was good...


----------



## adiochiro3

Great job.  I've got a half dozen of those in my freezer waiting for some smokey attention...


----------



## smokinhusker

Great job and I'll bet it was delish! I've got a few of those and elk ones in my freezer. Great vid! Thanks


----------



## sib55

Great looking venison.  Kudos on the video.


----------



## smokeater207

Great lookin meat!!


----------



## fracwilt

good looking stuff!


----------



## thoseguys26

I CAN'T agree with you more, the inner tenderloin is by far the best!! (We always called the inner just tenderloin and the outer just backstrap, but that's just us). I've always been too scared to do anything but pan fry them with butter and olive oil with mushrooms, onions, garlic & green peppers, along with some heart too but I need to branch out a bit with that cut of meat.

Nice vid, thanks a bunch!


----------



## dkbanawa

Doing this tomorrow ! Thanks for the down to earth simple video!


----------

